
Former Twitter Employee Says Fake Russian Accounts Were Not Taken Seriously - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-03/former-twitter-employee-says-fake-russian-accounts-were-not-taken-seriously
======
NN88
Twitter didn't care. They let it happen because they're broke.

